# Help please!!



## MarcUK (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys
Me and my girlfriend just got back from oz and would love to go back, I'm a asbestos stripper and she's in tele sales, are these jobs on demand in WA??? And also how easy is it to get into the mines and could the mining company sponcer us?? Please help the uk is depressing!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Depends on what kind of visa you are looking into; skilled, employer sponsored, working holiday? Your visa can largely affect the way you should go about things.

Australia is amazing don't get me wrong but the UK can't be so bad ;-) England was my favourite place to go almost every year for the past 10 years until I met my Australian partner and my travel funds changed to flying-to-be-together funds


----------



## MarcUK (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm totally in the dark about visa's I wouldn't no what one to apply for, I've heard the best thing to do is get the 12 month working visa and hope that someone or a company sponcer's me in that 12 months, and England's alright really but after going on holiday in oz ino that's we're I want to raise my future family  thank you for the reply by the way


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

12 month working visa would probably imply a Working Holiday Visa. Keel in mind that this visa restricts you to working for one and the same employer for a maximum of six months while on this visa. So if you find your dream job right away, for instance, you will not be allowed to work there for the whole 12 months, just 6 total while on the Working Holiday Visa - which might make it harder to get the job; people who seek new employers to invest in don't necessarily appreciate you have to leave after six months. It's sort of a thin line but it is possible to find work that way; definitely not impossible.

You might want to visit the Immigration website and look at the list of professions eligible for skilled immigration, see if either of you would fit anywhere in that list!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh and np


----------



## MarcUK (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, so if are jobs are on the list say what sort of visa could we go for? Sorry about all the questions


----------



## mehdiWA2013 (Nov 3, 2012)

189/190/489


----------



## MarcUK (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, is it likely to get into the mines aswel? What's the procedure?


----------

